# Kansas Outfitters’s



## bacon6 (Jan 2, 2018)

I am wanting to go to Kansas in 2018 and am looking for any recommendations on outfitters ( bow) anyone been and have any suggestions on who/ what part of the state, so on Thanks


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 2, 2018)

Kansas Farmland Outfitters, low hunter numbers and good bow set ups


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2018)

Opps, sorry I just saw this Greg.  We've talked since you posted it though


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 11, 2018)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Kansas Farmland Outfitters, low hunter numbers and good bow set ups


Yep x2


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 11, 2018)

Jason Cook at Land of Giants Outfitters can hook you up. They have killed some GIANTS the past few years.


----------



## poisonarrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Unicoidawg said:


> Jason Cook at Land of Giants Outfitters can hook you up. They have killed some GIANTS the past few years.



Yes, great folks. Headed up there this year myself.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 15, 2018)

Wolf River Outfitters


----------



## Geeman (Jan 15, 2018)

Jason Cook. Land of the Giants


----------



## kevincox (Jan 15, 2018)

Geeman said:


> Jason Cook. Land of the Giants



What is their price on a 5-6 day bowhunt during the rut ?


----------



## bacon6 (Feb 15, 2018)

Don’t know I’m going with Kansas Farmland outfitter sorry


----------



## fountain (Feb 16, 2018)

Saw LOG at a show today.  They had some giant racks on the table that were this year's kills.  I listed to them talk, but remembered this thread as well as others elsewhere.  Has anyone here had trouble with them?


----------



## doubleA (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m hunting at 5K outfitters this November in Kansas.


----------



## desperadoteam (Apr 12, 2018)

doubleA said:


> I’m hunting at 5K outfitters this November in Kansas.



Wes is a great guy and a hard worker!!!


----------



## doubleA (Aug 28, 2018)

desperadoteam said:


> Wes is a great guy and a hard worker!!!


I’ve talked to him a bunch this off season, I’m really looking forward to hunting with 5K


----------



## Tommy12 (Jul 31, 2020)

fountain said:


> Saw LOG at a show today.  They had some giant racks on the table that were this year's kills.  I listed to them talk, but remembered this thread as well as others elsewhere.  Has anyone here had trouble with them?



We had a horrible hunt there....we paid over $12000 for 3 of us and didn’t even see a big enough deer to shoot. I am actually ok with that, but the owner has nothing at all to do with his clients. When we left not even a thank you, sorry or nothing. He will never get my money again.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Aug 2, 2020)

fountain said:


> Saw LOG at a show today.  They had some giant racks on the table that were this year's kills.  I listed to them talk, but remembered this thread as well as others elsewhere.  Has anyone here had trouble with them?


I have,they stole a farm from me to get started out there.Enough said.


----------



## tobutte (Dec 27, 2021)

Same.  Had a horrible hunt with them. Jason Cook didn’t seem to care one bit about his clients. $5000 ids an expensive lesson to learn. Never again


----------



## South Man (Jan 1, 2022)

Any of you guys go with an outfitter in 2021? Results?


----------



## tobutte (Jan 1, 2022)

My hunt was  Dec 1-5,2021


----------



## poisonarrow (Jan 1, 2022)

Went to LOG with Jason. Had a great hunt. Killed a good buck on Dec 6, 2021. I have had different experience with Jason and LOG. I feel they bust their butts for their clients, that is about all I could ask for.


----------



## BUCKSTOP723 (Mar 2, 2022)

doubleA said:


> I’m hunting at 5K outfitters this November in Kansas.


DoubleA- I just saw this post. How was your hunt? What was the good and the bad? Thanks in advance.


----------



## South Man (Apr 19, 2022)

tobutte said:


> My hunt was  Dec 1-5,2021


how was it?


----------



## South Man (Apr 26, 2022)

poisonarrow said:


> Went to LOG with Jason. Had a great hunt. Killed a good buck on Dec 6, 2021. I have had different experience with Jason and LOG. I feel they bust their butts for their clients, that is about all I could ask for.


How many shooters did you see? How many hunters in camp, etc? thanks


----------



## poisonarrow (May 24, 2022)

South Man said:


> How many shooters did you see? How many hunters in camp, etc? thanks





South Man said:


> How many shooters did you see? How many hunters in camp, etc? thanks



Sorry South Man, I have not been on in a while and just saw this.

The first time was with my bow, probably had 10-12 guys in camp. I probably saw 5 or 6 bucks over 150". I was being a little too picky. One buck went 170's and after I left they killed another one I saw. I think he was high 160's. Second trip was with my muzzleloader. Prob 10-12 hunters again? Was very hot early season and did not see a ton of deer. However, they did manage to get a Booner, dont remember exactly what he scored? I went back in December and killed on my first evening. A mid 140's buck. They killed a Booner the next afternoon on the same farm. 

They definitely have some big bucks, as all of Kansas does. And they kill those 190's each year, as well as some 200's. Not to mention, they are great folks that work hard for you.


----------



## SwampMoss (Jun 10, 2022)

I drew this year just got the email


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 11, 2022)

SwampMoss said:


> I drew this year just got the email



Great news!

We have moved into summer, that bug for Midwest adventures will start to occupy more and more of our thoughts as we drift toward Sweet November


----------

